# help please..code for low level infrared laser



## margiano (Mar 30, 2009)

A physical therapy uses a lot of low level infrared laser to treat wound for uncooperative/passive medicare pt at home/hospice as a single treatment. Medicare stated that it is a non-covered for wound treatment. Just wondering have anyone ever had the same situation but got the reimbursement from medicare using a certain code  ?
Thanks and really appreciate your help.


----------

